# Morgans Export Blue Mountain Lager



## McFeast (18/2/11)

Will be putting down a Morgans Export Blue Mountain Lager this weekend.

Any ideas what I should use to make it better? 

What Malt extract (instead of dextrose)
What Yeast, instead of the kit yeast
what booster blend?

Look forward to all your recommendations and lessons.

Cheers


----------



## keifer33 (18/2/11)

Few questions.

1. Do you have temp control? eg brew fridge
2. 23L?


----------



## waggastew (18/2/11)

Very well regarded kit in the style of a euro lager. I would not mess about too much:

If you have no/limited temp control I would go with:

Fermentables - 700g LDME and 300g Dextrose. You need the dextrose to dry it out.
Yeast - US05, cleanest ale yeast around, keep it at 18degC if you can
Hops/brew blends - I would leave it alone, use some Saaz/Hallertuer/Hersbrucker if your really keen

If you have temp control as above but use Saflager/Swiss 189/Danish yeast and the recommended temps and lagering


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (18/2/11)

this kit was a regular in my kit days.....

This recipie seemed to hang around on the computer desk for the last 18months (written on the back of the tin label  ) Reading it now........

Coopers BE2, or 500g dex, 250g Maltodextrin, 250g Light dried malt
Blue Mountain Lager Tin
2 x Morgans Hallertau Hop Tea Bags

Mix half of the sugaz with 500ml water, bring to the boil. Boil 1 T-bag for 15mins and the other for 5mins.

(at this stage you have already soaked the tin of Poo Goo in a sink full of hot water) Mix tin in 1LTR water and add the rest of the BE2 and the hop/sugaz liquor (tea bags and all). Top up to 18, 20, 21, 23 Litres..... or whatever tickles your "Private Part"....... Whack in the yeast (which i believe is a lager yeast) and ferment as god intended..... COOL!


----------



## whatjames (18/2/11)

i just used this kit with 
1.5kg can of morgans pale malt
40 g of galaxy hops for about a 15min boil
dry hopped after two weeks with anther 40 g of galaxy
used a repitch of wyeast 1272
ferment temp was 18degrees
final fg was right on 1010
put in keg last sunday
had a few pints tonight, aroma wise it has dropped heaps since Tuesday(then it had a really strong hoppy and oily like taste), its pretty bitter, malt after taste sweet, i'm going to give it a bit my carbonation tonight as i felt it was starting to get a bit cloying (i hope that will help it), its turned out really cloudy, on a positive it has great head retention and great lacing on glass

i'm thinking next time i'll add some dextrose for a dryer finish do 20g of hops boiled, keep the dry hopping, i would really love to capture the great aroma and hop flavour i had after 2days in keg so thinking i may dry again once its carbed after a week

i was thinking what kind of style this fits, most the aussie pale ales i've tryed arn't very hoppy and most the american pales ales aren't that sweet, also i don't recall any of them being really cloudy, i'll just call it galaxy ale for now


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (18/2/11)

A good quality kit.

The yeast is one of the best supplied with kits. I found it was very malty and would recommend using a bit of dextrose instead of all LME/DME. If you can ferment it at around 17/18. I never added hops to this kit but I reckon some saaz or something those lines would be nice!


----------



## McFeast (18/2/11)

keifer33 - no temp control yet, other than the bathtub. (approx 21-22degC); yeah will do 23L (in 25L fermenter)

Waggastew and Wallace - cheers for your ideas, I am unsure at this stage which way to go, probably more in favour of Wallace at the moment but it depends what the LHBS has on offer re sugars.

Whatjames - good luck, let us know how you get on!

Aus_Rider_22 - cheers mate. will throw in Saaz as with yours and wallace's recommendation.

Dumb Acronym Question: LME - liquid malt extract?
DME - dry malt extract? yeah? what is LDME?
sorry - just learnt LHBS!

Cheers!


----------



## Jeff Margrie (18/2/11)

McFeast said:


> Will be putting down a Morgans Export Blue Mountain Lager this weekend.
> 
> Any ideas what I should use to make it better?
> 
> ...



I made that kit some time back and have posted about it before,

You can read it here

Cheers WoolBrew :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jeff Margrie (18/2/11)

McFeast said:


> Dumb Acronym Question: LME - liquid malt extract?
> DME - dry malt extract? yeah? what is LDME?
> sorry - just learnt LHBS!
> Cheers!




This will help click here & here

Cheers WoolBrew :icon_cheers:


----------



## McFeast (18/2/11)

Thanks Woolbrew.
sounds like there may be some issues i'll face with brewing this at 22degC. I dont have a fridge to ferment in yet, so this is likely the temp i'll be brewing at.
any suggestions to lessen the blow?


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (18/2/11)

McFeast said:


> Thanks Woolbrew.
> sounds like there may be some issues i'll face with brewing this at 22degC. I dont have a fridge to ferment in yet, so this is likely the temp i'll be brewing at.
> any suggestions to lessen the blow?


 
It will be fine at 22-24. Just won't be as crisp as at sub 20's, but I personally think that's not a bad thing with this yeast. :icon_cheers: 

It's one of the few kits I used that had a noticeable floral nose in the fermentor.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (19/2/11)

McFeast said:


> probably more in favour of Wallace at the moment but it depends what the LHBS has on offer re sugars.




  Keep the temp down as low as absolutely possible. You will end up with a pretty nice beer!!!


----------



## thylacine (19/2/11)

http://www.hbkitreviews.com/view-id-2-morg...tain-lager.html


----------



## McFeast (19/2/11)

Righto - Wallace's recipe wins.
But I am thinking of using a yeast other than the kit provides.

US-05 will that pitch ok at around 24degC? 

What yeast do you recommend I use for around this temp?
Will be putting the brew down tomorrow morning.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (19/2/11)

McFeast said:


> Righto - Wallace's recipe wins.
> But I am thinking of using a yeast other than the kit provides.
> 
> US-05 will that pitch ok at around 24degC?
> ...



US-05 will make a beer NOTHING like my recipe, try and get ur beer cooler. i used to rotate frozen coke bottles in the laundry tub filled with water. kept my beer around the 18deg mark. But did this beer at 12deg when i had my fermenting fridge. Maybe u should put this beer away till you get adequate temp control. stick with coopers and BE2 at the moment.....

EDIT: Mackay ain't gonna be 24deg for a few months yet (unless its midnight)


----------



## McFeast (19/2/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> US-05 will make a beer NOTHING like my recipe, try and get ur beer cooler. i used to rotate frozen coke bottles in the laundry tub filled with water. kept my beer around the 18deg mark. But did this beer at 12deg when i had my fermenting fridge. Maybe u should put this beer away till you get adequate temp control. stick with coopers and BE2 at the moment.....
> 
> EDIT: Mackay ain't gonna be 24deg for a few months yet (unless its midnight)



Yeah I brew in the bath tub. The water temp sits on 21-23degC. Still keen to give yours a go tomoz though but what other kit do you recommend?

I am looking for a wine cooler to brew in.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (19/2/11)

McFeast said:


> Yeah I brew in the bath tub. The water temp sits on 21-23degC. Still keen to give yours a go tomoz though but what other kit do you recommend?
> 
> I am looking for a wine cooler to brew in.



nothin wrong with brewing in a bath tub mate! STILL keen to give my recipie a go?? wait till late april, early june


----------



## McFeast (20/2/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> nothin wrong with brewing in a bath tub mate! STILL keen to give my recipie a go?? wait till late april, early june



Ok Wal, will do; will also try to get a wine cooler sooner rather than later!
Just to get your recipe correct, it is:

The Can
Coopers BE2 or (500g dex, 250g Maltodextrin, 250g LDME)
2x hallertau teabags

pitch at what temp?

What do you recommend for tomorrow's brew? i'll head into the LHBS in the morning.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (20/2/11)

McFeast said:


> pitch at what temp?



cant remember what temp it was, think it was 12deg.


----------



## Camo1234 (20/2/11)

The ferment fridge will be your best investment ever.

If you consider that you'll probably end up with a few dodgey batches due to poor temp control, that is going to cost you $100-$150 in ingrediants and your time and you could possibly pick up a fridge for $100 and an STC-1000 for $30 and you can then ferment at whatever temp you want :icon_cheers: 


Camo


----------

